# Manscaping - How do you ladies feel?



## pierrematoe

Ok W and I need you to settle an argument. Need to get your lovely lady opinions on Manscaping. Do you like or dislike a man or your man's grooming and what do you prefer? The natural? The completely bare look? Or shaved and trimmed?

I am a shaver of ye old twigs and berries but neatly trim above. Thanks for your opinions


----------



## TikiKeen

My only two exclusions are long hair, and stubble. Trimmed and shaved are okay. I can imagine heat rashes would really hurt there though.


----------



## Forever Me

Trimmed is fine, but shaved is not my cup of tea. My DH shaved a couple times, the stubble was painful for me. I honestly don't care that much. DH isn't super hairy so it's not like I can't find it if he just leaves it alone.


----------



## 40isthenew20

I shave everything and it enhances the sensitivity ten-fold. My wife shaves, too, and when our crotches are together, it's an amazing feeling. So much better for hygiene, as well.


----------



## diwali123

At first I found the shaved look to be a little reptilian but after experiencing what it's like when both people shave I don't want to go back!


----------



## waiwera

I prefer hubby well trimmed.

I like 'some' body hair.... to me it's mainly.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

He has a very nice amount of body hair so I don't care if he shaves or not.I like him no matter what he does. 
I think I would be sad if his legs weren't hairy though.I like his hairy legs They're all muscular and sexy!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My husband has very little hair on his chest...kinda like the needles on a Charlie brown Christmas tree, is how I would describe that.... he's never trimmed anything and I like him the way he is...

I was never crazy about the Hairy look...so this has been a good thing for us.


----------



## WyshIknew

I just trim around the tackle to stop it looking like an explosion in a mattress factory.

Other than that I am au naturel.

My wife rather likes the reasonably hairy chest I have and likes to stroke it.

She does however use it to cheat if we are play fighting as she grabs the chest hairs and twists until I give up and start whimpering.


----------



## omgitselaine

I'm very cognizant as to how trimmed and neat i am down there and expect the same kind of courtesy from him as well. 

I dont think there's too many folks out there who gets turned on with the "hair tickle in one's nostrils" or "the hair between your teeth moment" while ummm pleasuring the other ??


----------



## Jellybeans

I dislike it greatly.

I prefer a man who is all man and doesn't shave everything off. It looks weird to me and it is a turn-off (all this hairlessness). 

Hirsute trumps the manscaping metro man any day in my book.


----------



## EleGirl

I prefer natural.

A bit of trimming is ok.

completely shaved looks like an underage boy. I'm not into boys.


----------



## Anon Pink

Shave it all. I hate hair in my mouth!


----------



## Rowan

I'm okay with natural. If a guy is really hairy then a little trimming is fine. But completely hairless squicks me out a bit. I'm the mother of a young son, so I don't like anything in a sexual partner that looks pre-pubescent.

Also, in retrospect, I've realized that my husband would get on a manscaping kick every so often throughout our marriage. I always wondered about it, since I don't care all that much. Apparently, several of his various lady friends preferred him more well-groomed.


----------



## Devotee

I don't have a preference, I guess. But completely shaved- no. 

My H will do some slight trimming and I won't generally notice, which I feel badly about. I'm more focused elsewhere I suppose. That's a good thing, right?


----------



## Phenix70

I prefer the H groomed, can't stand it when he gets all wooly down below, it's like a bad Halloween wig. 
Besides, he knows groomed=BJ's. 
And yes, I keep myself groomed as well, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## NewHubs

I personally have always kept myself well groomed down there. My wife does the same so that makes me very happy ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BFGuru

If I gotta deal with ingrown pubic hair, so does he...sort of stopped his nagging for me to go completely bare.


----------



## RandomDude

It itches like fk when you shave 

STBX was used to it, me, fk that! At least she was happy as long as I trimmed and kept it looking clean and presentable.


----------



## LadyDee

Trimming is good, but not too close that it feels like stubble. Like someone else mentioned, trimmed = BJ's 

As for the hair on his chest, he can leave that alone, always loved it.


----------



## HangingOnHope

Neatly trimmed, well groomed, but not completely shaven. Its a visual thing for me. 

We've also shaved his chest hair a few times and it was nice for about...6 hours, till it started growing back, lol. Ouch...couldn't cuddle chest to chest for days!


----------



## 40isthenew20

RandomDude said:


> It itches like fk when you shave
> 
> STBX was used to it, me, fk that! At least she was happy as long as I trimmed and kept it looking clean and presentable.


You get used to that if you shave all the time. I do it once a week and it's no bother or itch at all. Feels so much better during sex, too.


----------



## Moose Mania

My H was completely natural when we met. I was completely bare. He decided to go here for me out of the blue one day and we both prefer that now. No issues with stubble or itching as long as you keep a regular routine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine

40isthenew20 said:


> You get used to that if you shave all the time. I do it once a week and it's no bother or itch at all. Feels so much better during sex, too.





Moose Mania said:


> My H was completely natural when we met. I was completely bare. He decided to go here for me out of the blue one day and we both prefer that now. No issues with stubble or itching as long as you keep a regular routine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. Shaving and keeping the area maintained on a regular basis will allow the skin and pores to get used to this routine.

For me I find myself shaving and/or trimming just about every other day since I find it sexier when I'm this way plus ...... you never know when hubby will take a peek down there for an umm inspection ??


----------



## lovelyblue

pierrematoe said:


> Ok W and I need you to settle an argument. Need to get your lovely lady opinions on Manscaping. Do you like or dislike a man or your man's grooming and what do you prefer? The natural? The completely bare look? Or shaved and trimmed?
> 
> I am a shaver of ye old twigs and berries but neatly trim above. Thanks for your opinions


I love a hairy rough face and downtown stair I like it nice and clean


----------



## yeah_right

I like when the H shaves it all down there and I show my approval in a way he enjoys.

I like all other hair except a furry back, or wayward nose/ear hairs.


----------



## Yolandi

I like the natural look.


----------



## heartsbeating

I expect his balls to be waxed.



...I'm kidding!


----------



## heartsbeating

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband has very little hair on his chest...kinda like the needles on a Charlie brown Christmas tree, is how I would describe that....


:lol:

Love your analogy!


----------



## TikiKeen

Story:
H let himself get stubbly and then got offended I wouldn't have anything to do with his painful-to-me self that night. I keep up my own grooming, and I expect it from him. 

So I went on strike. Then he countered with one of his own. It had been so long since I saw him fully forested...he looked like Chewbacca. We soon called a truce.


----------



## Laurel

I prefer completely shaven. But at the very least it must be neatly trimmed.


----------



## loopy lu

i dont like men to be more groomed than myself...that being said, I have had IPLdone and I love it...He loves it, but is far too much of a 'blokes bloke' to ever manscape. Im OK with that.


----------



## Camarillo Brillo

I'm trying to picture the whole shaved thing . . . 


















Nah, I think I'll leave things alone . . .

' '


















'


----------



## Jellybeans

This is an old thread.

I am not into manscaping. The bald thing is the biggest turn off to me. It goes against what I view as masculine/hot.


----------



## Jellybeans

Apparently I'd already responded in this thread. And my answer was the same. LOL


----------



## Dollystanford

I insist on it. Not bald, but neat and tidy please. No 70s porn star bush for me


----------



## Cosmos

Jellybeans said:


> This is an old thread.
> 
> I am not into manscaping. The bald thing is the biggest turn off to me. It goes against what I view as masculine/hot.


:iagree: A_ very _slight trim if the bush is_ totally_ out of control, but au naturale for me, too.


----------



## okeydokie

Dollystanford said:


> I insist on it. Not bald, but neat and tidy please. No 70s porn star bush for me


My wife sports the Barbie Benton 70s jungle bush. I hate it, she knows it....hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ScarletBegonias

ScarletBegonias said:


> He has a very nice amount of body hair so I don't care if he shaves or not.I like him no matter what he does.
> I think I would be sad if his legs weren't hairy though.I like his hairy legs They're all muscular and sexy!


:iagree: Just agreeing with my past self.


----------



## Jellybeans

Your past self is just as cool as your present self, Scarlet. 

Look. A hairy smiley. My kind of smiley.


----------



## FizzBomb

Yep old thread but what the hell?

My husband isn't hairy which is a good thing for me as I don't like big hairy bushes downstairs. Blech!

So thumbs up for manscaping :smthumbup:

Was watching some porn and one guy has a black hairy crotch area that looked awful quite frankly. Had a pencil d!ck too - yeah, not that that has anything to do with anything. The older guy with less hair looked much more well groomed.

I wouldn't like to get smothered in the Amazon jungle when giving oral.


----------



## happy as a clam

Well-trimmed, but not shaved.


----------



## FizzBomb

I'm not into hairy chests either. I like a relatively hair free chest preferably with a side of steel pecs and pair of nicely defined guns to showcase it.


----------



## kilgore

i have never 'scaped and don't think i would


----------



## FizzBomb

kilgore said:


> i have never 'scaped and don't think i would


Are you in the 'upper age bracket' if you don't mind me asking? It seems scaping one's genital region primarily is more of a recent trend.


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> Are you in the 'upper age bracket' if you don't mind me asking? It seems scaping one's genital region primarily is more of a recent trend.


i'm 39, so i don't think "upper age"


----------



## FizzBomb

kilgore said:


> i'm 39, so i don't think "upper age"


Quite right, kilgore. What about when your wife/woman gives you a hot slobbery oral job? I don't know mind a little hair but a veritable bush is a bit much for me :lol: What about vice versa - do you prefer a woman to be scaped when you're giving head?


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> Quite right, kilgore. What about when your wife/woman gives you a hot slobbery oral job? I don't know mind a little hair but a veritable bush is a bit much for me :lol: What about vice versa - do you prefer a woman to be scaped when you're giving head?


i am quite bushy, tbh. but it doesn't bother me when vice versa. i don't think it bothers my wife


----------



## FizzBomb

kilgore said:


> i am quite bushy, tbh. but it doesn't bother me when vice versa. i don't think it bothers my wife


FWIW, my husband and I never scaped for the first good few years of our marriage. In the last 6 or so years there's been scaping on both our parts - particularly mine. I confess to going as bald as I can. He doesn't really have much to do in that arena but he still gets what he can removed. I would also say that our sex life has ramped up to more erotic, dirty, frequent levels too - with the scaping following the ramping up. We are in our mid 40's.


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> FWIW, my husband and I never scaped for the first good few years of our marriage. In the last 6 or so years there's been scaping on both our parts - particularly mine. I confess to going as bald as I can. He doesn't really have much to do in that arena but he still gets what he can removed. I would also say that our sex life has ramped up to more erotic, dirty, frequent levels too - with the scaping following the ramping up. We are in our mid 40's.


interesting. i don't know that i would look good 'scaped


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> FWIW, my husband and I never scaped for the first good few years of our marriage. In the last 6 or so years there's been scaping on both our parts - particularly mine. I confess to going as bald as I can. He doesn't really have much to do in that arena but he still gets what he can removed. I would also say that our sex life has ramped up to more erotic, dirty, frequent levels too - with the scaping following the ramping up. We are in our mid 40's.


what made u start?


----------



## FizzBomb

Good question - and well worded. Because it was me that started all the extra sexy stuff.

I always wanted it more than my husband all the way through the marriage. There was a time in the first few years I would classify as pretty much 'sexless' periods of time. Not what I wanted. It's hard when you're horny and your husband rejects you. Soon enough my sex drive disappeared. It came back with a vengence a few years ago and this time I was even hornier than before :lol: My husband was much better in responding this time and even though I could have had it 3 times the amount he wanted it - it was good to finally be wanted. And even have him initiate more than once in a while.

It took off from there - however I did encourage my husband to see a dr about getting his test levels checked (mainly b/c I was as horny as a two peckered goat and needed more satisfaction).
He had a really low test reading on his bloods. So with his test supps, more initiation on his part, we are happier all around.


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> Good question - and well worded. Because it was me that started all the extra sexy stuff.
> 
> I always wanted it more than my husband all the way through the marriage. There was a time in the first few years I would classify as pretty much 'sexless' periods of time. Not what I wanted. It's hard when you're horny and your husband rejects you. Soon enough my sex drive disappeared. It came back with a vengence a few years ago and this time I was even hornier than before :lol: My husband was much better in responding this time and even though I could have had it 3 times the amount he wanted it - it was good to finally be wanted. And even have him initiate more than once in a while.
> 
> It took off from there - however I did encourage my husband to see a dr about getting his test levels checked (mainly b/c I was as horny as a two peckered goat and needed more satisfaction).
> He had a really low test reading on his bloods. So with his test supps, more initiation on his part, we are happier all around.


interesting. so, why the scaping?


----------



## FizzBomb

kilgore said:


> interesting. so, why the scaping?


I thought you were talking about the ramping up.
I was buying sexier lingerie and a big hairy bush and a teensy weensy g-string don't look good together. I like receiving oral more without the hair. I like the way I look without it.


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> I thought you were talking about the ramping up.
> I was buying sexier lingerie and a big hairy bush and a teensy weensy g-string don't look good together. I like receiving oral more without the hair. I like the way I look without the hair.


interesting. i've never seen myself w/o hair


----------



## Fenix

Kilgore, maybe try it and see if you like it. It always grows back. 


Ummm...on second thought, be careful. My ex surprised me out of the blue. I discovered later that he was 'scaping due to his affairs so perhaps approach it carefully, if you and your wife have never discussed.


----------



## kilgore

i sincerely doubt i would ever do it. it's never been requested and i don't think it would be a good look for me


----------



## TurtleRun

My husband trims is when he notices it getting long down there. I mean holy smokes its a forest down there bahahaha.


----------



## FizzBomb

TurtleRun said:


> My husband trims is when he notices it getting long down there. I mean holy smokes its a forest down there bahahaha.


It's bad when you can't see the tree for the forest :lol:


----------



## kilgore

intheory said:


> I don't expect my husband to shave anywhere but his face/neck.
> 
> He is starting to get hair on his back. I don't care.
> 
> He plucks in between his eyebrows. I wish he wouldn't. But they are his eyebrows after all. I like a faint suggestion of unibrow on men - I know it's weird.
> 
> I would like him to shower, really clean his armpits, so I could kiss/lick them with their natural odor. He says, "no way".
> 
> If I get a pubic hair in my teeth, then I get a pubic hair in my teeth.
> 
> He likes me to be almost hairless "down there". I wax the groin and anything on the pubic bone area. The "lips", I trim. I like looking like I went through puberty. It makes it feel rawer and wilder to me. To be completely hairless kind of makes me feel neutered.


i am pretty hairy,but my wife has never asked me to 'scape, thankfully


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> I thought you were talking about the ramping up.
> I was buying sexier lingerie and a big hairy bush and a teensy weensy g-string don't look good together. I like receiving oral more without the hair. I like the way I look without it.


btw - i think a g-string and a big bush would look fine


----------



## FizzBomb

kilgore said:


> btw - i think a g-string and a big bush would look fine


Would make for a good avatar pic :lol:


----------



## kilgore

i would totally post mine if i had the balls


----------



## WallaceBea

I think the hair is very sexy, but when I start getting little curlies stuck in my teeth, I ask my husband to trim it down.


----------



## Want2babettrme

kilgore said:


> i would totally post mine if i had the balls


Honey, the balls won't look good with the G-string.


----------



## FizzBomb

Want2babettrme said:


> Honey, the balls won't look good with the G-string.


:lol:

And just to prove the point, we need to see pics Kilgore!


----------



## NoWhere

Its interesting the amount of women who find shaved as a turn off. I've never equated being hairy down there with being masculine in anyway. Though I can understand if the man shaves all over. 

I trim all over, but down there it is pretty much shaved, but just trimmed above leaving a patch. Kind of like when women shave and leave a landing zone. lol

I've always been that way as I'm kind of a neat freak.


----------



## Miss Taken

kilgore said:


> btw - i think a g-string and a big bush would look fine


I don't know. It's not really my cup of tea but if it floats your boat here you go...


----------



## Anonymous07

EleGirl said:


> completely shaved looks like an underage boy. I'm not into boys.


:iagree: The shaven look is too much. Not for me. 

I like a man who is trimmed/groomed. If I am expected to look nice down there, then he can put in some effort as well. Don't want an overgrown forest down there.


----------



## DoF

I'm just SO glad Metrosexual and New Jersey Guido crap hasn't taken over the world YET. 

It surely seems to with youngins......it seems like not shaving EVERYTHING = complete looser now days.

Kids I tell ya....

Wifey likes full blown bush, but I trim it a bit every now and then (she likes that too, just not as much).


----------



## bbdad

I compete in body building and physique shows. Off season, the body hair grows. During competition season, it is all gone. Just part of the game. Wife puts up with it.


----------



## firebelly1

I agree with the trimmed = bj's sentiment. Anything you want my mouth on, please trim or shave it. Please no harry backs or unibrows. 

Also...I haven't heard anyone mention this...but it's best for him not to have stubble on his face when he goes down on me. It's scratchy. Either clean shaven or grown out, but no stubble.


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> :lol:
> 
> And just to prove the point, we need to see pics Kilgore!


of what??


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> :lol:
> 
> And just to prove the point, we need to see pics Kilgore!


be careful what u wish for, lol


----------



## NewHubs

I keep it very clean down there at all times. The only thing I leave is a little patch of hair at the base but everywhere else I am completely shaved...yes that does include my balls.

Fortunately I am not hairy to begin with.


----------



## memyselfandi

Manscaping is as much a must to us ladies as us ladies keeping ourselves neat in our nether regions. How dare we look like Chia Pets to our men..and the same goes for them..right ladies??


----------



## TikiKeen

grooming update here:
My dr has said that shaving has made my yeasties worse; apparently menopause is wrecking me, regardless of how many probiotocs I take. Her answer: stop shaving because it aggravates it.

I have never seen my husband as offended-looking as when I told him the regrowth he sees will be permanent. Not "Earth Mama" shaggy, but existent. Looks like we've got ourselves a double-standard here, because he's ratcheting up for another round of "why I refuse sex with my wife". 

See you all in the LD men or BPD spouse threads....


----------



## SoVeryLost

I prefer the fully shaven look. I don't understand those that compare a grown man's hairless genitals to that of an underage boy's. That's just bizarre logic to me. I'm fully shaven and I've never had a man tell me I look like an underage girl. To each their own though.


----------



## Fenix

TikiKeen said:


> grooming update here:
> My dr has said that shaving has made my yeasties worse; apparently menopause is wrecking me, regardless of how many probiotocs I take. Her answer: stop shaving because it aggravates it.
> 
> I have never seen my husband as offended-looking as when I told him the regrowth he sees will be permanent. Not "Earth Mama" shaggy, but existent. Looks like we've got ourselves a double-standard here, because he's ratcheting up for another round of "why I refuse sex with my wife".
> 
> See you all in the LD men or BPD spouse threads....


Oh, Tikikeen. That sucks.  I am sorry that you have to deal with his crappy reaction/attitude.


----------



## TikiKeen

He can either embrace a little bit hairier, yet healthier me, or he gets nothing by choice. That's gotta suck for him. (I'm in pain today and getting busy is the last thing on mind. I'm sure I'll regret posting those first two sentences, lol)


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> I prefer the fully shaven look. I don't understand those that compare a grown man's hairless genitals to that of an underage boy's. That's just bizarre logic to me. I'm fully shaven and I've never had a man tell me I look like an underage girl. To each their own though.


i really think i would look like a 13 yr old boy


----------



## Fenix

kilgore said:


> i really think i would look like a 13 yr old boy


Yeah, me too. I really prefer hair, just not on anywhere that it will get in my teeth.


----------



## firebelly1

TikiKeen said:


> grooming update here:
> My dr has said that shaving has made my yeasties worse; apparently menopause is wrecking me, regardless of how many probiotocs I take. Her answer: stop shaving because it aggravates it.
> 
> I have never seen my husband as offended-looking as when I told him the regrowth he sees will be permanent. Not "Earth Mama" shaggy, but existent. Looks like we've got ourselves a double-standard here, because he's ratcheting up for another round of "why I refuse sex with my wife".
> 
> See you all in the LD men or BPD spouse threads....


I'm not a doctor, but that sounds like bs to me. I would get a second opinion. Have this doctor explain the science of that to you. Doctors don't really understand vaginal yeast and bacterial infections. There isn't enough hard science on them because the medical profession hasn't historically paid a lot of attention to women's ailments. And what do you think the chances are that someone has done a study on the effects of shaved vs. not shaved on these types of infections? Yeah...witch doctor.


----------



## Fenix

firebelly1 said:


> I'm not a doctor, but that sounds like bs to me. I would get a second opinion. Have this doctor explain the science of that to you. Doctors don't really understand vaginal yeast and bacterial infections. There isn't enough hard science on them because the medical profession hasn't historically paid a lot of attention to women's ailments. And what do you think the chances are that someone has done a study on the effects of shaved vs. not shaved on these types of infections? Yeah...witch doctor.


Maybe, but Tikikeen shouldn't have to shave if she doesn't want to. It is not a hygiene issue.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

TikiKeen said:


> grooming update here:
> My dr has said that shaving has made my yeasties worse; apparently menopause is wrecking me, regardless of how many probiotocs I take. Her answer: stop shaving because it aggravates it.
> 
> I have never seen my husband as offended-looking as when I told him the regrowth he sees will be permanent. Not "Earth Mama" shaggy, but existent. Looks like we've got ourselves a double-standard here, because he's ratcheting up for another round of "why I refuse sex with my wife".
> 
> See you all in the LD men or BPD spouse threads....


Your doctor is right actually. Shaving delicate skin can create microscopic cuts which allows bacteria to enter and create trouble. It can make your skin a little raw which creates a perfect environment for yeast infections to run wild. Some women are really prone to yeast infections as it is,shaving makes it worse for them. It also creates trouble when the hair is trying to grow back in the form of ingrown hairs that can become infected and brewing with bacteria. For some women,this isn't an issue because their immune system and vaginal pH is unshakeable. For other women,it is a problem and they should refrain from shaving and stick to just trimming the area.


----------



## committed4ever

memyselfandi said:


> Manscaping is as much a must to us ladies as us ladies keeping ourselves neat in our nether regions. How dare we look like Chia Pets to our men..and the same goes for them..right ladies??


After careful consideRation and trial, trimmed is fine with both of us. The puberty look is not our cup of tea. YMMV.


----------



## kilgore

i have actually never trimmed either (though my wife does)


----------



## memyselfandi

Personal preference I guess. 

Although I refuse to be a Chia Pet, sometimes my hubby prefers a little"runway towards the highway" so every now and then I switch it up but to go back to "au naturele"..never again. Ya know how long it took me to shave that s* the first time??


----------



## kilgore

FizzBomb said:


> :lol:
> 
> And just to prove the point, we need to see pics Kilgore!


what pics??


----------



## Fun_One

My W does my shaving for me. It's a huge turn on for both of us. I run a lot and it really decreases on the shafing. Also, the cream she uses makes the boys as smooth as a baby's bottom.


----------



## kilgore

i'm not sure i could stay still


----------



## Fun_One

kilgore said:


> i'm not sure i could stay still


LOL. There have been some close nicks. In the end, there's always been a happy ending.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I nearly have to peel Dh off the ceiling every time I so much as put a fingertip on his balls. I can't imagine him ever leaving me in charge of shaving them!


----------



## TheCuriousWife

ScarletBegonias said:


> I nearly have to peel Dh off the ceiling every time I so much as put a fingertip on his balls. I can't imagine him ever leaving me in charge of shaving them!


:lol:


----------



## kilgore

TheCuriousWife said:


> :lol:


much as i love and trust my wife, i can't see myself submitting to this either


----------

